# طلب برنامج Inventor Suite Windows xp sp2 32-Bit



## احمد نزيه (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من فضلكم يا حماعة انا محتاج البرنامج ده ضرورى جدا 
Inventor Suite prof Windows 32-Bit
يعمل على نظام السيرفيس باك تو sp2
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تفضل اخي
هذه نسخة 2012
كاملة والكمال لله

*Autodesk Inventor Publisher 2012 (x32 + x64/MULTI2/2011) | Version: 2012 (4.0.20.44) | Microsoft Windows XP Vista Windows 7 | 1.2 GB *



```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1512128294/aut0.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1512128284/aut0.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1512128394/aut0.part3.rar

http://www.fileserve.com/file/bCakNP4
http://www.fileserve.com/file/GRVq2hd
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xYexYpj

http://www.uploadstation.com/file/H4Tdfak/aut0.part1.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/uC3pVQb/aut0.part2.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/pmDvvv8/aut0.part3.rar
```


----------



## احمد نزيه (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*اخى الكريم الاستاذ / خالد حفظه الله 
**اود ان اشكر حضرتك على اهتمامك بالموضوع هذا كان اولا اما ثانيا فهل ممكن رفع البرنامج على الميديا فير او على رابط واحد *


----------



## خالد الاقرع (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا اخي العزيز
اخي حجم البرنامج *1.2 gb*
* عندي النت غير سليم يقطع كثيرا ارجو ان تعذرني*
تحياتي لك​


----------



## احمد نزيه (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا لك استاذى / خالد 
ولكن هذه الروابط لا تعمل
تابع ....
*


----------



## المغترب63 (12 فبراير 2012)

احمد نزيه قال:


> *شكرا لك استاذى / خالد *
> *ولكن هذه الروابط لا تعمل*
> *تابع ....*


 
تفضل هذا رابط Torrent وهو سريع : في المرفقات .






خالد الاقرع قال:


> تفضل اخي​
> 
> 
> هذه نسخة 2012
> ...


 

--- الأخ خالد البرنامج يطلب Serial number إذا كان عندك, تتكرم به علينا .
وفقكم الله الى كل خير


----------



## المغترب63 (12 فبراير 2012)

*السريال و طريقة التنصيب*

هذا رقم السريال و طريقة التنصيب :

1-قم بتنصيبAutodesk Autocad Inventor / Inventor PRO 2012
2-أستعمل الSerial number
التالي 666-69696969, 667-98989898, 400-45454545)
3-أستعمل الProduct Key : 208D1.
اما إذا أردت الInventor Professional 2012 :فاستعمل product key:797D1 , .
4- إنهي التنصيب و أعد تشغيل البرنامج
5-قبل أن تضغط على التفعيل (Activate)لديك إختياران :
- a) قم بفصل النت من الحاسوب(هذا ليمنع فحص السريال عن طريق النت
أو
- b) أضغط على التفعيل(Activate)
سوف يخبرك بأن السريال خاطئ , أضغط (close) ثم أعد التفعيل مرة أخرى
--- أستعمل أختيارa أو b ----
6-أختار :I have an activation code from Autodesk .
7- عندها ستظهر شاشة التفعيل:
شغل الXFORCE Keygen32 لأصدار32
و 64 لأصدار ال64
8-أضغط على نفس الباتشPatch( يجب أن ترى :نجح الباتش)
9-أنسخ الكود المتحصل , ثم ألصقه في برنامج مولد المفاتيح(keygen), ثم أضغط على توليد (generate)
10-ألآن أنسخ كود التفعيل(activation code) ,ثم أرجع الى شاشة التفعيل وأضغط على التالي , 
الآن لديك النسخة مسجلة


----------

